# Overall diameter of Aristo Craft 5' curve?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quick question, what is the overall diameter of an Aristo Craft 5' diameter curve, including the ties?

I'm knocking up an oval of track for some little fellas, just want to check that 5' diameter curves will fit in the corner of the living room.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The 5 foot is measured at the center of the two rails approximately. So figure 64 inches at the outside edge of the ties. 

Also, you have to figure overhang of the locomotive and cars. 

The longer the locomotive and especially passenger cars will hang over the track as they round the curve, so you can't put the track right up against a wall.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank for clearing up where the 5ft is measured from and to. 

Alan


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

The actual dimension from center to center is 59.06 inches. Aristos advertised 1 foot in reality is 300mm...................Jim


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Alan, 

You may find the information on this site enlightening as well. 

http://members.westnet.com.au/susprog/AristoTrack.htm 

Bob C.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob, that website is great! Being an Aussie I like mm, but I can work easily in inches 

Alan


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say that if you take the diameter, then add maybe a foot, you should be clear of anything on the track. So If you have a 5 foot circle, if I were to build a railroad I would add 1 foot, so that means a 5 foot circle would be on a 6X6 base. of course, it is probably overkill, but you not only should think about the trains, but the scenery behind it. I always, I mean ALWAYS, underestimate my space. You may not have the same problem as me with space, but just be careful and don't make anything permanent until you are sure it will work. Best of Luck!


----------

